# ***OFFICIAL*** Mark Hunt vs. Fabricio Werdum Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the Interim UFC Heavyweight Title*















​


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry about the late threads - My source was a bit slow in updating their fight card :/


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I really think Mark Hunt can take this... neither will go on to beat Cain, but even getting this Interim title would be a great a to top of the career turn around.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I am praying that Mark Hunt wins this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Werdum will light him up and totally frustrate him standing and once it goes down Hunt is done.

Mark Hunt may have a bright moment or 2 but he won't win. and I dare someone to call "K1 level striking"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I think Werdum will light him up and totally frustrate him standing and once it goes down Hunt is done.
> 
> Mark Hunt may have a bright moment or 2 but he won't win. and I dare someone to call "K1 level striking"


Word for word this, specifically k1 level striking.

Unless Hunt knocks him out quickly, Werdum will dominate the boxing in my opinion.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll take Werdum for this.

This is the guy who has a arguably the best Jiu jitsu in HW division and a ever improving striking. Unless he is decides to stand and bang with hunt (which he won't), this is a very winnable fight for Werdum.

But I will still give Hunt more of a chance to beat Werdum then I give Werdum to beat Cain.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

First of all this fight is a joke..

Hunt has the power to drop anyone if you give him the opportunity its his x factor but Im taking Fabio.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hard to bet against Werdum, he has been super impressive lately. I hate betting against Hunto because he's a tank offensively _and_ defensively, he ain't out until he's out.

Got to pick Werdum, he's been amazing under Cordeiro, he's got big momentum, has been fighting very smart he won't be caught easily, and he's had a good amount of time training in Mexico. He said in the Countdown video when he first got to Mexico and worked out at altitude, he felt like a rookie... Hunto has had two or three weeks? He's still got murder in his fists though.

Fun fight, and either man will deserve a title shot with a win.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Fabricio is gonna outclass Hunt in every area of this fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I can see Hunt nullifying Werdum's stand up with his K-1 level striking. Werdum has decent Muay Thai, but he doesn't have K-1 level striking like Hunt has K-1 level striking. His K-1 level striking puts other fighters who claim to have K-1 level striking to shame...


...with his K-1 level striking.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hunt via hilarious outcome.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hunt via whatever he wants, he can sprawl and brawl his way to the top baby.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I think Werdum will light him up and totally frustrate him standing and once it goes down Hunt is done.
> 
> Mark Hunt may have a bright moment or 2 but he won't win. and I dare someone to call *"K1 level striking"*





ClydebankBlitz said:


> Word for word this, specifically *k1 level striking.*
> 
> Unless Hunt knocks him out quickly, Werdum will dominate the boxing in my opinion.


Hey, but Hunt does have *K1 level striking*, who can possibly argue that? It's just that you don't think K1 level striking means sh!t in MMA, isn't it? :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Online pundits and "experts" never learn. 

Hunt to prove a few knob-ends wrong once again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hunt smash.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Fabricio is gonna outclass Hunt in every area of this fight.


Pretty much this, like all of you said unless Hunt slips a k.o punch somehow he is going to get wrecked. Which is good for me, cause the only heavy weight fights i like, are the bloody ones


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I could care less if Hunt has this striking or that striking, if Werdum keeps it on the feet and doesn't try to mix striking with clinching or takedowns he's getting knocked out. K1 striking or not, Hunt has more powerful and more accurate striking plus a way better chin.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes K1 striking is only a joke if your name is alistair overeem seeing how he won most of his fights with clinch knees while having shit mma striking. Hunt has very good mma striking and can take a shot. I'll be betting on hunt once again.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hunt via uppercut walkaway knockout.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Hunt via uppercut walkaway knockout.


If JDS found that jaw, Hunt certainly can also. Werdum will have to stick to his plan of tiring him, specially in the beginning of the fight.

It would be super nice to see any of these guys wearing the belt, but giving the odds, the age and momentum of Hunt, I think it would be extra cool to have him as the new HW champion.

I would be cheering for Werdum against Velasquez, no doubt. This one, I will just seat back and relax.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Werdum via his Brazil level Jiu Jitsu (the kind Weidman can never have).

What, I can't do it to?


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

MARKu ****IN' HUNTooooooo!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hunt is gonna wobble Werdum's ears like JDS did.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I love how JDS is being used as almost a worse version of Hunt when JDS KOed Hunt and also was considered the best boxer in UFC when he had the title.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

JDS is being robbed, shit like this makes me wonder just how far down the pro wrestling road we are headed here.

The UFC cant even come close to being a real sport and this is just more proof it never will either...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> *JDS is being robbed*, shit like this makes me wonder just how far down the pro wrestling road we are headed here.
> 
> The UFC cant even come close to being a real sport and this is just more proof it never will either...


How is Dos Santos being robbed here¿


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He feels JDS is the rightful contender. He has a point, but absolutely NO ONE wants to see JDS Vs Cain again for at least a 3 fight winning streak from JDS.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Dos Santos last fight is a LOSS to Velasquez and he hasn't fought for over a year. He has only ONE win between his two title fights with Velasquez he lost. In his last losses to Velasquez, he absolutely got demolished, in the second he even got finished, which indicates more improvement of Velasquez than Dos Santos making the gap between them bigger. Coming of a loss doesn't warrant you a title fight.

If Hunt wins, there would at least be a reason to give Dos Santos the next shot as he recently beat Hunt.

Werdum is 4-0 since coming back to the UFC.

Dos Santos certainly is not being robbed here.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I love how JDS is being used *as almost a worse version of Hunt* when JDS KOed Hunt and also was considered the best boxer in UFC when he had the title.


It was never my intention to imply that. I was merely comparing the situations and both have accurate powerful uppercuts.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy shit I forgot that Mark Hunt had K-1 level striking before I made my prediction...... this is gonna change everything...


Wait a minute does Fabricio even realize he's taking on an opponent that has K-1 level striking???

He better hop on the first plane outta there before it's too late....


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

As Clyde brought to our attention, Hunt's K-1 level striking should be matched well by Werdum's Brazilian level Jiu Jitsu.

We just hope we don't get all screwed by a Cecil People's level judging or a Steve Mazzagatti's level refereeing and a Jon Anik's level post fight interview.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

As much as I like Hunt, I've grown very tired of his over-worship, so I'm rooting for Werdum. No idea how the fight actually goes down though. Werdum may play it really safe on the feet and make it "boring" until the later rounds. Hunt can finish with 1 well-landed shot. 1 takedown by Werdum can end it just as quickly, too.

Could be intense, could be slow, not sure how it'll end but I know one thing - I won't be surprised. If that makes sense. haha Oh, and I'll be rooting for the winner in their next fight, for sure.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> As Clyde brought to our attention, Hunt's K-1 level striking should be matched well by Werdum's Brazilian level Jiu Jitsu.
> 
> We just hope we don't get all screwed by a Cecil People's level judging or a Steve Mazzagatti's level refereeing and a Jon Anik's level post fight interview.


A couple of days left I really would hate to see a Brock Lesnar level injury to nix this fight.

I'd throw a 3 year old level temper tantrum.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Hunt's K-1 level striking will be too much for Werdum's not K-1 level striking. We've seen what happens when Werdum's not K-1 level striking meets K-1 level striking in the Overeem fight who has K-1 level striking. All Werdum did was use his not K-1 level striking to rush in and flop to the ground where he has ADCC level grappling.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I wanna see some k-1 level grappling.... or ADCC level striking.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

how about some ACDC K9


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well JDS doesn't have K-1 level striking..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

K1 level striking. Oh I forgot most mma fans are experts in the field of all martial arts and especially stand up arts....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Apparently, Hunt has looked awful all week. He's been mopey during interviews and is apparently dealing with some family issues back home. Ariel quoted him as saying he doesn't care how the fight goes. 

Granted, we read a lot of the same before his fight with Nelson, so hopefully things are just getting blown out of proportion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Apparently, Hunt has looked awful all week. He's been mopey during interviews and is apparently dealing with some family issues back home. Ariel quoted him as saying he doesn't care how the fight goes.
> 
> Granted, we read a lot of the same before his fight with Nelson, so hopefully things are just getting blown out of proportion.


Those doesn't sound like pre made excuses to you, by any chance? :wink03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Those doesn't sound like pre made excuses to you, by any chance? :wink03:


Mark Hunt never makes excuses, so no. If he says he's having some sort of family trouble, I'm inclined to believe him. 

As for not being in tip-top shape, again, we heard that before the Nelson fight and it was a non-issue. But I don't think anyone would be shocked if Hunt wasn't in peak condition accepting a fight in Mexico on 2 weeks notice.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Mark Hunt never makes excuses, so no. *If he says he's having some sort of family trouble, I'm inclined to believe him. *


That's beside the point. Great majority of "excuses" coming from Brazilians or non Brazilians are not necessarily bullshit, but they are rather regarded as disrespectful. Understandably so, as I am 100% sure *every single* fighter will have a vast collection of issues going on every fight but the act of disclosing them or not is the most relevant.

Hunt is being disrespectful with Werdum and the public in general according to MMAF general discussions on this topic standards, yours included.




Canadian Psycho said:


> As for not being in tip-top shape, again, we heard that before the Nelson fight and it was a non-issue. But I don't think anyone would be shocked if Hunt wasn't in peak condition accepting a fight in Mexico on 2 weeks notice.


I posted about this already. I believe he will gas at the hotel lobby, hope not. I give him the props he deserves for taking this fight short notice at very high altitude, but it's ultimately hypocritical to pick the excuses you'll swallow and those you won't.

As I said before, even not liking no excuses, I tend to believe in most of them.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Where are all of these discussions about Hunt being disrespectful and making excuses, minus my lone mention of his having family issues? 

I can't even right now...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> How is Dos Santos being robbed here¿


Well he decisively finished both fighters with a beating, how is he not getting shit on here?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Where are all of these discussions about Hunt being disrespectful and making excuses, minus my lone mention of his having family issues?
> 
> I can't even right now...



I don't think he is, I said "according to MMAF standards" based on similar situations involving other fighters disclosing personal issues before or after a fight. You can't pretend you don't know what I am talking about.

Personally, I think Hunt must be having a rough time with his family and that will definitely affect his mindset coming to the fight, on top of all problems we mentioned already. 

The funny thing is he gets the pass to out his problems and even saying he doesn't care about the fight where others are just crucified if mentioning any condition that may eventually downgraded their performances in a fight. Double standards is what I'm saying.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Mark Hunt has K1 level grappling.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Mark Hunt has K1 level grappling.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


>


Oh he out grappled Ben Rothwell? I take it all back.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Oh he out grappled Ben Rothwell? I take it all back.


Damn right you will


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Omg, I just read that Chad Mendes beat Cody McKenzie with strikes. Someone should give that man a title shot!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hunts K1 level fanbase is delusional. He's jinxed now and probably getting K1TFO.

The deciding factors in this fight will be his K1 level Jiujitsu and his BIGGEST LOSER level cardio.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Delusional minions you will never learn and you will continue to lose money and get hunts fights wrong tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't care about odds. Hunt is my favorite fighter so I'm cheering for the super Samoan all the way. The last of a generation.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No way in hell is Werdum out striking Hunt... Hunt's "K1 level striking" is, if "K1 level striking" means really good, a true statement. 

Hunt is the second best striker at HW and will demolish Werdum, Werdum's only shot is if he can drag Hunt to the mat.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Despite all the prodding, I cant say I would be surprised if Hunt floors him if given the opportunity.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Despite all the prodding, I cant say I would be surprised if Hunt floors him if given the opportunity.


Likewise, i mean given Hunt's history of k.o power who would expect him to drop an opponent with a single shot if given the chance?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hunt by omoplata-toehold..... nah I just can't see Hunt taking this at all. I think Werdum will be too quick on the feet and end up dragging Hunt down for the sub.

Will be rooting for Hunt though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> No way in hell is Werdum out striking Hunt... Hunt's "K1 level striking" is, if "K1 level striking" means really good, a true statement.
> 
> Hunt is the second best striker at HW and will demolish Werdum, Werdum's only shot is if he can drag Hunt to the mat.


Who is better?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Who is better?


Dos Santos outstruck him even though it was really competitive.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I like both guys a lot. Was great to see some professionalism, and Werdum's tequila comment was hilarious. Much better than those two neanderthals Jones and Cormier.

I'm rooting for Hunt just because I think it makes for a great story.
I won't be upset if Werdum wins, however.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> Hunt by omoplata-toehold..... nah I just can't see Hunt taking this at all. I think Werdum will be too quick on the feet and end up dragging Hunt down for the sub.
> 
> Will be rooting for Hunt though.


Can you imagine the payout on that lol.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I expect Werdum to find a way to the ground, although Hunt has improved a lot and is strong as hell. Werdum will drag or trip Hunt to the ground. From there it is over if there is any sort of time left on the clock. If Hunt does stuff TDs initially I think Werdum could keep at distance for a round or 2 until Hunt tires faster. Of course if they get into an all out exchange, Hunt is favored heavily. 

But I expect Werdum to find a TD somewhere before getting lit up. 

I will be rooting for Hunt, but like both guys. Nice fill in with Hunt here, saves what otherwise is a pretty shitty card. Glad he made weight and it is for something even thought I think Interim titles are stupid.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I think Werdum's best chances on the feet are his front kicks to manage the distance. He is one of the few fighters to actually use them quite often and was pretty succesful with them against Nelson.
He should not engage in a boxing match with Hunt. There Hunt would probably too crafty.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> He should not engage in a boxing match with Hunt. There Hunt would probably *too crafty*.


K-1 level too crafty, you mean. Come on, say it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember the first time I saw Werdum fight in Pride, they introduced him as Cro-Cop's BJJ coach. (not going anywhere just a random memory. I get those)

I say any man who can submit Nog can KO Hunt. 

Werdum by Highkick after total domination of the standup.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I say any man who can submit Nog can KO Hunt.


Frank Mir can't KO Hunt,.... I think.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mir also did it when he was almost Ko'd


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I can't wait for this! My heart wants Hunt to make it ut I see Werdum finishing.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Who is better?


I would give JDS the edge... JDS outstrikes anyone at HW, including Cain, which is why Cain was smart enough to not stand there in his striking range after there first fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate this fight, I want hunt to win for the feel good moment but then Werdum I truly feel is the best hw in the world and I want Werdum to fight Cain next. I feel like I am ok with who ever wins but honestly is gonna kinda be dissapoint ing no matter who wins to. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I like both guys, I have hunt if he isn't gassed from under preperation


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a feeling this night be hunts last fight, getting older probably doesn't have enough time to work his way back. Strongly suspect if he loses hunt may walk away. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

These entrances are making staying awake incredibly challenging. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope it's a good fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish Rogan would shut up about Werdum's godly BJJ, there are no gis here and Hunt is shaped like a circle which is hard to tap. Hunt is owning on the feet as expected and should wrap the fight up in the second casually.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah Hunt, keep it up man. **** yeah!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol the HW division is such a joke. How can these be two of the best HW fighters... A grappler who doesn't know how to take people down and a slob brawler...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn...Mark Hunt!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, great round for Hunt, he had Werdum hurt and I don't think Werdum every really got comfortable after that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Not holding my breath.
Come on Hunto!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** I missed hunt getting finished what happened?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

*Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!*

Who expected THAT!?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well **** shit ****.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

That sucked hunt was gassed after the first..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lmao, at least Hunt isn't the champion...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And now he is gonna do the same to Cain. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

damnit hunt


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Full Camp Hunt > Werdum


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> And now he is gonna do the same to Cain.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I doubt it really, hunt was gassed after the first, Cain wont be. Nor will JDS if he ends up fighting him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I doubt it really, hunt was gassed after the first.


Hunt gasses during the walk in...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

all my favourite fighters keep losing, I think its time I retire from MMA. Great win from Werdum though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Full Camp Hunt > Werdum



I don't think anythig would have been. Different, hunt still would have been head hunting and that was a nasty knee that nobody would have saw coming


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha "full camp Hunt"

I love the dude, but don't put him in the same echelon as 2nd round Struve or pre-diverticulitis Lesnar. haha


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah nothing hunt could do with or without full camp, that knee was too well timed


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Good recovery from Werdum and congrats to him.
Normally I'd be gutted but Werdum is a class act.

I'm with Toxic. I think Hunt may call it a day.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hunt was tooling him on the feet. I'm dreading the morons who will come in here and claim Hunt got outstruck. He got caught... big difference, albeit a win is a win.

There is no God. Miracles don't happen. And dreams never come true.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

He got caught because of perfect timing. Werdum saw the opening & struck with accuracy. Fight over. I'm impressed with how his striking has improved over the last while.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Such a tense fight, Loved it. Can't wait for werdum vs cain. easily my most anticipated fight I can think of coming up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

We'll see how much it's "improved" after JDS beats his ass again.

Lol, I'm salty. I've lost GSP, Sonnen, and probably Hunto after tonight. The feels... I can't even right now.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> We'll see how much it's "improved" after JDS beats his ass again.


I'm down for that. I like JDS more than Werdum.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Werdum has a hell of a resume.
Subbed Fedor, Nog, knocked out Hunt.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a sad panda.

Damn Werdum can take a shot.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

It's nights like this that make me want to stop watching MMA.
Then I watch the last Australia card and am reminded of how much I love it.

You get the good with the bad. Tonight was a bad night, minus Kelvin winning.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I wanna see hunt fight in australia against travis browne next.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The UFC messed up somewhere along the line. I don't know when if ever I'll be watching any more.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its a hell of a lot easier to time someone who is moving slow and gassed than someone who isn't.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I wanna see hunt fight in australia against travis browne next.


Sadly I think this is Hunt's last fight.
He's 40 and this was his last real shot.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

rabakill said:


> The UFC messed up somewhere along the line. I don't know when if ever I'll be watching any more.


I feel you. Not the same anymore.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Sadly I think this is Hunt's last fight.
> He's 40 and this was his last real shot.


I think he'll do another 1 or 2, at least I hope sigh.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

It was a good finish, but Werdum looked very bad up until then. I'm sure some people will deny that though.

The heavyweight division is a joke. It's the early 2000's again.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Lmao, at least Hunt isn't the champion...


Yep.

Last thing UFC needs is some 10-8 40 year old fat guy with bitch tits as a champion.

Good result until Cain stops Werdum.

Werdum is a legit ATG.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yep.
> 
> Last thing UFC needs is some 10-8 40 year old fat guy with bitch tits as a champion.
> 
> ...


Werdum looked slow as hell, not impressed. The Werdum from 180 would get mauled by a healthy Cain.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yep.
> 
> Last thing UFC needs is some 10-8 40 year old fat guy with bitch tits as a champion.
> 
> ...





Roflcopter said:


> Oh.
> 
> Surely, seeing as *I clearly said Werdum would brutally KO Cain* in around, this was warranted.



Huh?.....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Where?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Who???


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

When?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Assuming Cain comes back in full form, he is going to absolutely destroy Werdum. The fight was alright, nothing special though.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Their quality of product has divebombed, could you kindly **** off.


No way it was a Awesome show. Every fight was great.
Cage fighting is Awesome


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rabakill said:


> *Original post deleted.*


Bye! :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm glad Werdum won. Cain would've ran through him.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> He got caught because of perfect timing. Werdum saw the opening & struck with accuracy. Fight over. I'm impressed with how his striking has improved over the last while.


Hunt slowed down. One could say it was high altitude etc but the fact is the 1st round including the wrestling part did tire hunt.

As Hunt started to gas and slow down Werdum saw his opportunity.

However, despite the results, this fight just even more convinced me that Cain will just beat Werdum up and finish him.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hunt looked the better striker for 99% of that fight. The hands down relaxed style has served him well. But it cost him here, he seemed to see the knee coming right at the last moment, he was never getting his hands back up.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...What Hunt did to Werdum would have finished most other fighters. Fabricio is so sly and sneaky and you need to hit him on the button full blast to hurt him. What a perfectly timed knee. All I can do is wonder what is going through the mind of JDS. I hope we have a Werdum vs. JDS II...


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah don't discredit Werdum too much. He got tentative in the first but he's standing toe to toe against a beast of a striker. Few possess that power and explosiveness. Intimidating as hell. Remember how tentative JDS looked in the first round against Hunt? 
But then as we've seen Hunt slows down after the first and they can pick up momentum.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

hunt did really good all things considered. He had Werdum hurt badly I think he could have capitalized on the second knockdown but he was too afraid of werdum's guard. Probably a smart move. 
Werdum is legit, but Cain will maul him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Bye! :thumb02:


Why because YOU baited him into an argument like you do everyone in almost every post you've posted this YEAR? 

Whats going on with you dude? IF he gets banned so should you and permanently too because thats all you do is attack people anymore. 

We have a lot of aggressive posters and for the most part ehh no big, cant lie, I do my fair share but all you do is post aggressively...

I know you can be an asset to the form, Ive seen it in the past but if you cant find a way to curb your anger at least a little bit, I see no reason you should be allowed to stay here and berate members day in and day out. 

Hope you dont feel picked on because it may be an awkward (and futile) attempt but Im trying to help..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

*Post cleaned.*


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *Post cleaned.*


And how are you acting any differently, you're aggressive frequently too, like umm now. 

Why not just edit your post so they dont have to infarct you, its not like they want to ban people..

You have moments when I really like your posts too but both you guys are so angry and it bleeds into your posts and ruins what could be two of the best posters on the forum and makes you guys two of the worst.. That robs everyone in a way..

Wish you two could just relax and realize we are a click, a small pod of mma fans in the internet ocean.

A lot of the mods here are great people and really they are just fans, when you purposely post something knowing that they will have to come after you, you actually steal a little bit of pleasure from them, its a bit selfish to do to people I know you respect. I just think you guys can handle this if you try, so mod you post and lets not have anyone infracted.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> hunt did really good all things considered. He had Werdum hurt badly I think he could have capitalized on the second knockdown but he was too afraid of werdum's guard. Probably a smart move.
> Werdum is legit, but Cain will maul him.


Agreed. The interesting takeaway for me is that Werdum doesn't fight well at all when he's forced to back up, and that more often than not he backs straight up. He lacks the ability to fight on the counter and angle out the way Hunt does. Other key point was that he was knocked down with the right cross both times, that is bad news since it's Cain's go to punch for closing the gap to get into the clinch and do his work. It's the same punch that Cain used to floor Bigfoot Silva in the rematch, and also landed a bunch of times on JDS.

If Cain comes back at 100% the fight with Werdum will likely go the same way as his 2nd & 3rd fights with JDS. Back him to the fence with punches, then just hold him there and beat him senseless.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Thinking back to the Main Event, it could also be a simple case of HW's not fighting all that great at altitude...could've explained Werdum's performance, he's usually a lot better than that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

aerius said:


> Agreed. The interesting takeaway for me is that Werdum doesn't fight well at all when he's forced to back up, and that more often than not he backs straight up. He lacks the ability to fight on the counter and angle out the way Hunt does. Other key point was that he was knocked down with the right cross both times, that is bad news since it's Cain's go to punch for closing the gap to get into the clinch and do his work. It's the same punch that Cain used to floor Bigfoot Silva in the rematch, and also landed a bunch of times on JDS.
> 
> If Cain comes back at 100% the fight with Werdum will likely go the same way as his 2nd & 3rd fights with JDS. Back him to the fence with punches, then just hold him there and beat him senseless.


Eh, IDK.

Hunt can hurt you man. He can take the wind out of your sales with one shot and leave you looking like your less of a fighter than you are and IMO thats what happened.

Hunt went for it, he hurt him early and Fabio just had to deal with being damaged that quickly. He recovered to some degree but was clearly still effected by the big shots so to me its really hard to read a ton into what this means in future fights because Cain cant crack like hunt, he's a better fighter and more skilled in many ways but he's not going to bring you back to childhood with a right cross like hunt can..



CupCake said:


> Thinking back to the Main Event, it could also be a simple case of HW's not fighting all that great at altitude...could've explained Werdum's performance, he's usually a lot better than that.


You need to change that avatar because I find myself watching it loop much too frequently.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just watched the fight and I don't think Werdum was ever hurt. Both "knock downs" looked to me like Werdums usual "come lay on me big boy" move.

Werdum looked good. On his toes the whole time, picking his shots.... I think he's reached K2.

Hunt should call out cabbage.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

As slapshot said, y'all need to chill from now on out. I cleaned the place up a bit, stick to the topic and if you have any problems with another member, take it to PM or ignore. 

I had just woken up when i watched the fight, how many times did Hunt presumebly rock Werdum? I remember the 1st time when Rogan was going nuts and yelling that Werdum was rocked when he clearly wasn't. Yes he got hit but rocked? No. I need to rewatch it soon.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

CupCake said:


> Thinking back to the Main Event, it could also be a simple case of HW's not fighting all that great at altitude...could've explained Werdum's performance, he's usually a lot better than that.


Possible, but then we go back to his fight against Big Nog last year. What Nog did well there was keeping pressure on Werdum and not really giving him the space to get to work, and as a result, Werdum didn't look nearly as good as he did in his fights against Nelson and Browne, which happened before and after the Big Nog fight, respectively.



slapshot said:


> Hunt went for it, he hurt him early and Fabio just had to deal with being damaged that quickly. He recovered to some degree but was clearly still effected by the big shots so to me its really hard to read a ton into what this means in future fights because Cain cant crack like hunt, he's a better fighter and more skilled in many ways but he's not going to bring you back to childhood with a right cross like hunt can..


Cain doesn't have Hunt's walkaway KO power but he's not exactly a pillow fist either. He's knocked down Big Nog, Bigfoot, and JDS with the good old right cross to the face, and in all of those fights it was pretty much the beginning of the end. Nog and Bigfoot were finished seconds later and JDS was pretty much out on his feet for the rest of the fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Just watched the fight and I don't think Werdum was ever hurt. Both "knock downs" looked to me like Werdums usual "come lay on me big boy" move.
> 
> Werdum looked good. On his toes the whole time, picking his shots.... I think he's reached K2.
> 
> Hunt should call out cabbage.


Oh, I agree he flopped but that doesn't mean he was unharmed and his movement and striking changed after that uppercut, he was clearly hurt IMO, he even said so himself after the fight.

Had Hunt not been gassed and been able to get after it that fight might have ended differently but Hunt just slows down and becomes predictable when he's tired. Not to take anything away from fabio, the leg kicks had an impact on Hunts mobility IMO.

To me that fight just didn't show us anything we didn't already know about both guys and it was a short notice fight to boot so as far as using it as a tool to read into what would transpire between him and Cain, ill pass.



aerius said:


> Cain doesn't have Hunt's walkaway KO power but he's not exactly a pillow fist either. He's knocked down Big Nog, Bigfoot, and JDS with the good old right cross to the face, and in all of those fights it was pretty much the beginning of the end. Nog and Bigfoot were finished seconds later and JDS was pretty much out on his feet for the rest of the fight.


Well they are all professional HW fighters so they are never going to be soft kisses of fluffy love  but generally speaking Cain does't have a lot of power for a HW IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Werdum knew a long fight was his advantage so after getting a taste of Hunts power he became much more reserved picking his shots and was really just trying to prolong the fight and wait for Hunt to slow down. Werdum didn't have to take the risks engaging he will have to do against Cain because he knew the clock was on his side. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh goddamit. Would've loved to see Hunt with UFC gold. Still picking Hunt in the rematch.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hunt was owning this fight, what an amazing strike. 
Werdum has become a very versatile fighter and is the rightful (interim) Champ. He might be real Champ if Cain isn't ready by March, and the only other guy I'd pick against him now is JDS. He'll be right back in the discussion too if he beats Stipe, we could well see Werdum vs JDS 2 for the title. Crazy.

Hunto has lost nothing in this fight for me, he was obviously winning and it was a comeback KO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Hunt was owning this fight, what an amazing strike.
> Werdum has become a very versatile fighter and is the rightful (interim) Champ. He might be real Champ if Cain isn't ready by March, and the only other guy I'd pick against him now is JDS. He'll be right back in the discussion too if he beats Stipe, we could well see Werdum vs JDS 2 for the title. Crazy.
> 
> Hunto has lost nothing in this fight for me, he was obviously winning and it was a comeback KO.



Werdum is the best HW in the business, Cain will have nothing for him. there can only be one and it won't be Cain. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Werdum is the best HW in the business, Cain will have nothing for him. there can only be one and it won't be Cain.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Would you pick Werdum if he fights JDS again? The first fight was quick and a long time ago so I wouldn't use it much now choose a winner, but I think JDS is still a nightmare match up for him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Ugh, I really hope JDS never touches gold again.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> Ugh, I really hope JDS never touches gold again.


Well he's thrashed everyone not named Cain, one time he did thrash Cain, he's thrashed the two guys who fought last night... If Cain can't get off his crutches in time, you will be disappointed because JDS is likely Champ again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Ugh, I really hope JDS never touches gold again.


This. I can't stand the thought of someone who got smashed for almost 50 straight minutes against cain being champ. Plus he has made his fair share of excuses and said dumb things.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Well he's thrashed everyone not named Cain, one time he did thrash Cain, he's thrashed the two guys who fought last night... If Cain can't get off his crutches in time, you will be disappointed because JDS is likely Champ again.


I'm sure I will be disappointed. Hopefully Cain can come back stronger or Werdum will beat him, I really don't want JDS as the champion but unless Cain returns to top form I can see him getting the title back


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Loved that nasty knee. Before that knee Hunt exceeded my expectations. Those 2 drops were nice!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

If Cain returns at 80% of what he was before the injury, even 70%, he's going to tear Werdum into pieces. He's too fast, too strong, too much power, and pushes a pace that Werdum will struggle greatly with. Hunt is a slow moving guy who walks forward with his hands down, yet dropped Werdum twice and had zero trouble with him except for the knee (his hands were down, as usual).

Cain will maul him, he will drop him, he will hurt him bad, and he will not give Werdum any space to do anything. He put a brutal beating on JDS twice in a row, all stand up. What do you think he's going to do to Werdum who was just dropped twice in 2 rounds?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Would you pick Werdum if he fights JDS again? The first fight was quick and a long time ago so I wouldn't use it much now choose a winner, but I think JDS is still a nightmare match up for him.


I wouldn't make a prediction on who wins, but Werdum as clearly improved a lot since then. At the time Werdum was basically a pure BJJ fighter, now he has pretty good Muay Thai as well. Only his TDs are still a bit meh. Dos Santos on the other hand hasn't improved that much. He was always a good boxer and still is, but hasn't added much to his arsenal, a part from maybe some kicks.

Werdum vs Velasquez is hard to predict. Werdum hasn't face a fast paced wrestler like Velasquez, and Velasquez hasn't face such a high level BJJ artist who doesn't only not mind to get put on his back, but actually even tries to lure you in his guard. That makes a completely different fighting situation than with Dos Santos who tries everything to not get taken down, which made him vulnerable to Velasquez' strikes. So it's definitely an interesting fight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

SM33 said:


> Would you pick Werdum if he fights JDS again? The first fight was quick and a long time ago so I wouldn't use it much now choose a winner, but I think JDS is still a nightmare match up for him.


Unless Werdum can get in JDS's face and constantly force him backwards from the opening bell, it's not going to end up any better than the 1st fight. If JDS gets time & room to work it's pretty much game over for Werdum and only a matter of time before he eats an overhand right to the head. JDS is faster & has more reach than Hunt with almost as much power, if he gets on the offence he'll have little trouble landing punches on Werdum. 

Unlike Hunt, Werdum doesn't have the ability & timing to fight on the counter, and that's the skill that Hunt used to stay in the game against JDS despite his large reach & speed disadvantage. Werdum is going to have that same speed disadvantage against JDS, which is why he needs to crowd JDS and get him going backwards since neither JDS or Werdum fight well on the counter compared to how they both do on the offence.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I wouldn't make a prediction on who wins, but Werdum as clearly improved a lot since then. At the time Werdum was basically a pure BJJ fighter, now he has pretty good Muay Thai as well. Only his TDs are still a bit meh. Dos Santos on the other hand hasn't improved that much. He was always a good boxer and still is, but hasn't added much to his arsenal, a part from maybe some kicks.
> 
> Werdum vs Velasquez is hard to predict. Werdum hasn't face a fast paced wrestler like Velasquez, and Velasquez hasn't face such a high level BJJ artist who doesn't only not mind to get put on his back, but actually even tries to lure you in his guard. That makes a completely different fighting situation than with Dos Santos who tries everything to not get taken down, which made him vulnerable to Velasquez' strikes. So it's definitely an interesting fight.


Werdum was not just Jiu Jitsu when he fought JDS, he was an MMA fighter with big names on his record, (T)KO and decision wins, billed as the next UFC title challenger. His improvement since that fight is astronomical but I think Cigano is where the fun ends, again.

This is trivial anyway, hopefully we get to see Cain vs Werdum, that fight needs to happen. Cain is favorite but while he's hopping around Mexico on sticks, Werdum is getting dropped and smothered by Hunto, then winning by flying knee to the cranium... Momentum will not be on the Champ's side.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Werdum was a fat slob when he fought JDS the first time, when I saw the weigh-ins and JDS shadow boxing in Dana's VLOG, I put my money on JDS and won... big time.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> I wouldn't make a prediction on who wins, but Werdum as clearly improved a lot since then. At the time Werdum was basically a pure BJJ fighter, now he has pretty good Muay Thai as well. Only his TDs are still a bit meh. Dos Santos on the other hand hasn't improved that much. He was always a good boxer and still is, but hasn't added much to his arsenal, a part from maybe some kicks.
> 
> Werdum vs Velasquez is hard to predict. Werdum hasn't face a fast paced wrestler like Velasquez, and Velasquez hasn't face such a high level BJJ artist who doesn't only not mind to get put on his back, but actually even tries to lure you in his guard. That makes a completely different fighting situation than with Dos Santos who tries everything to not get taken down, which made him vulnerable to Velasquez' strikes. So it's definitely an interesting fight.


Totally agree with this. Werdum doesn't have to worry about being taken down by Cain which changes everything. One of the reasons Cains striking is so effective is that his opponents are always afraid of the take down leading to low hands and unnecessary exposure. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't overlook the effects of altitude in both fighters. Hunt went farther I imagined, but Werdum was clearly saving energy as well. At +7.000 feet, it's like the fight is starting at the third round for both.

Great fight. Werdum respected Hunt's power and timing as he should and ended the fight by great vision, considering Hunt was expecting him to dive on his legs again.

The recipe to Cain win against Werdum is the same as he used to beat JDS 2dn and 3rd times. Grind against the fence and dirty boxing, different being he was unable to take JDS to the ground at will while he won't be wiling to take Werdum to the ground, so the fence should be his plan A.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

There are only 3 good HW fighters and 1 of them doesn't even fight at HW anymore...

Velasquez, Dos Santos and Cormier are the only HW fighters that really have any true talent to go with their size. They are also the only HW fighters I am really interested in watching fight.

Hunt isn't a good fighter and he has never been a good fighter... Sure he beat a few talentless bums to get a few wins but any truly good fighter would destroy him as he has no cardio, no ground game and no technical stand up ability... He is a fat brawler and the only reason he is in the UFC is because the HW division is a joke...

My recommendation to the guys that are sad because all their favourite fighters are losing, get some new favourites... Stop trying to hold onto the hope that these old pride stars from 10 years ago will ever find their form again...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> There are only 3 good HW fighters and 1 of them doesn't even fight at HW anymore...
> 
> Velasquez, Dos Santos and Cormier are the only HW fighters that really have any true talent to go with their size. They are also the only HW fighters I am really interested in watching fight.
> 
> ...


Little too much, don't you think? Why so much anger against Hunt?

You lost me completely at the bolded part. Yeah, he is fat and has no cardio, but you want to say Mark Hunt has no technical stand up ability? Really? Nothing more than a brawler? :confused02:

And his improved take down defense doesn't count for nothing as his defensive ground game?

It was a great run for a guy his age, coming from another generation and a lot of dedication and learning to get to this point others gave up long time ago, I assure you.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

420atalon said:


> My recommendation to the guys that are sad because all their favourite fighters are losing, get some new favourites... Stop trying to hold onto the hope that these old pride stars from 10 years ago will ever find their form again...


You will note that Werdum was in Pride around 10 years ago, and he now has the interim UFC belt. It's also the 2nd time that the interim HW belt has been held by a former Pride fighter, Big Nog being the first. Pride lives!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Little too much, don't you think? Why so much anger against Hunt?
> 
> You lost me completely at the bolded part. Yeah, he is fat and has no cardio, but you want to say Mark Hunt has no technical stand up ability? Really? Nothing more than a brawler? :confused02:
> 
> ...


I don't like Hunt because he isn't a good fighter and because I don't like watching fat men pretend to fight... His biggest win to date is Ben freaking Rothwell...

And don't try to tell me he is a good technical striker either. What makes him a good technical striker? Dos Santos is a good technical striker and we all saw how Hunt faired against him... We also seen him get knocked out by fighters with mediocre standup(Werdum), middle weights(Manhoef) and seen other brawlers hold their own against him toe to toe(Silva). 

The only real reason Hunt had a "great run" was because he was fighting other similarly but worse talented bums...



aerius said:


> You will note that Werdum was in Pride around 10 years ago, and he now has the interim UFC belt. It's also the 2nd time that the interim HW belt has been held by a former Pride fighter, Big Nog being the first. Pride lives!


This interim belt doesn't mean squat... The only thing this title is going to get Werdum is a beat down by the hands of Velasquez...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ herp derp


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd love to see Hunt fight Werdum with a full camp. I thought he was winning easily up until the point he got knocked out (great Knee BTW).

I personally saw nothing in Werdum that makes me think he has even the remotest of chances against Cain. Even a Cain at 75% knocks him out I think. I also think Cain is too good of a wrestler to get caught in a submission on the floor too.

I mean, I like Werdum, but if anything, this fight made me think even less of his chances if he ever fights Cain.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I watched Werdum Vs Browne after the Hunt fight and realized I was hugely overrating Werdum's striking. Until Browne gassed, he had loads of opportunities for an overhand right counter. Knowing that, the smart money for this fight was clearly on Hunt, I was stupid for thinking otherwise.

Great knee by Werdum though. Miocic Vs Hunt imo would expose Hunt's "K1 level striking" but for the most part in this fight he was way too capable of countering Werdum and Werdum ducked into the uppercut waaaaaaaaaay too much.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Killz said:


> I'd love to see Hunt fight Werdum with a full camp. I thought he was winning easily up until the point he got knocked out (great Knee BTW).
> 
> I personally saw nothing in Werdum that makes me think he has even the remotest of chances against Cain. Even a Cain at 75% knocks him out I think. I also think Cain is too good of a wrestler to get caught in a submission on the floor too.
> 
> I mean, I like Werdum, but if anything, this fight made me think even less of his chances if he ever fights Cain.


I think Cain will win but fabio has a shot if he can stay away from the clinch and off the cage.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

So gutted for Hunto 

Am I the only one who thought that Werdum wasn't actually getting dropped and was just trying to lure Hunt to the ground? Like when Hunt supposedly scored a takedown in the first looked more like Werdum pulling guard to me. Felt like he was employing similar tactics to his Overeem fight in Strikeforce.

Good fight though, wish it could have gone on a bit longer


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought you meant Maldonado there lmao.

Hunt with a full camp does nothing to change this. Hunt with a full camp is the same guy as Hunt with no camp. He has KO power, no gameplan and a solid chin, that's it.

Werdum's grappling imo is overrated. Rogan goes nuts about Werdum when he's not even doing anything off the bottom. I have absolutely no doubt that Cain would handle Werdum on the ground. Also, Cain doesnt take you down in guard. He takes you down against the clinch, lets you try to stand and then batters you on the way up. Then he repeats. A leg lock from a scramble would be Werdum's main chance, or maybe a small chance of a kimura.

Striking will be interesting. Cain's not a killer striker. He's alright. He doesn't want to rely on it too much. If Werdum can keep a little bit of distance, take the front foot and scare Cain with his BJJ if it ever goes there, then Werdum has a chance to land some hard shots and take away Cain's never ending cardio. If he can do that. he has a shot.



tommydoane said:


> So gutted for Hunto
> 
> Am I the only one who thought that Werdum wasn't actually getting dropped and was just trying to lure Hunt to the ground? Like when Hunt supposedly scored a takedown in the first looked more like Werdum pulling guard to me. Felt like he was employing similar tactics to his Overeem fight in Strikeforce.
> 
> Good fight though, wish it could have gone on a bit longer


I'm not so sure. I think those punches landed fairly well and Werdum was going down, but was content to stay there to lure Hunt down instead of staggering and potentially trying to get up. He probably had the gameplan of taking the fall every time he gets hit instead of trying to balance himself because he'd either want to stop the attack of Hunt or bring him to the mat.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

tommydaone said:


> So gutted for Hunto
> 
> Am I the only one who thought that Werdum wasn't actually getting dropped and was just trying to lure Hunt to the ground? Like when Hunt supposedly scored a takedown in the first looked more like Werdum pulling guard to me. Felt like he was employing similar tactics to his Overeem fight in Strikeforce.
> 
> Good fight though, wish it could have gone on a bit longer


I thought it was a bit of both. I think the shots were hard enough to drop him but at the same time Werdum didnt try and stay up. If that makes sense?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> I thought it was a bit of both. I think the shots were hard enough to drop him but at the same time Werdum didnt try and stay up. If that makes sense?


Nah I think he was hurt pretty bad by that overhand. You could see he was stiffer and a lot more upright afterwards less fluid which is a sign a guy is hurt. But unlike most guys he doesn't dive for an awful takedown or try to stay standing. He knows he can protect himself on his back which in reality if you're hurt isn't a bad place to go. Look how long vitor survived with Jones by just going to guard when he was hurt on the feet. Same with Shogun if he had pulled guard on OSP instead of trying to stand up he'd probably have survived. GSP did the same thing when he was hurt by Condit.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Nah I think he was hurt pretty bad by that overhand. But unlike most guys he doesn't dive for an awful takedown or try to stay standing. He knows he can protect himself on his back which in reality if you're hurt isn't a bad place to go. Look how long vitor survived with Jones by just going to guard when he was hurt on the feet. Same with Shogun if he had pulled guard on OSP instead of trying to stand up he'd probably have survived. GSP did the same thing when he was hurt by Condit.


Yeah that's what I meant, but you said it much better


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Mark Hunt loses nothing in this fight IMO. He dominated the first round, even took Werdum down and never was in trouble in a fight he took on short notice in extremely high altitude. He gassed - shit happens. 

Congratulations to Fabricio Werdum, that was a great knee...but I'm sorry - you still have to fight Cain Velasquez.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I wish Hunt would've followed up with some big shots on the ground after he dropped Werdum like what 2-3 times? I think that literally cost him the fight. He never looked in trouble on the ground in the first. If the fight would've gone on longer he would've been. 

Big up Werdum though. I've been impressed with his stand up since he beat Nelson to a pulp. Much more improved and confident since the his pathetic fight with Reem where he was just flopping around on the ground. Until recently I still felt like he owed me some money for that bs.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> I wish Hunt would've followed up with some big shots on the ground after he dropped Werdum like what 2-3 times? I think that literally cost him the fight. He never looked in trouble on the ground in the first. If the fight would've gone on longer he would've been.
> .


Worked for Fedor.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm sorry man but I think Mark Hunt punches WAY harder than Fedor. Especially like a hammerfist punch probably has double the power. Hunt is F'n huge.

Touche though. But letting him up to knee him in the face wasn't a very bright idea either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I thought you meant Maldonado there lmao.
> 
> Hunt with a full camp does nothing to change this. Hunt with a full camp is the same guy as Hunt with no camp. He has KO power, no gameplan and a solid chin, that's it.
> 
> ...


Werdum is competent in the clinch unlike JDS who has shown a fairly substantial hole in his game there, Werdum will not try and grapple as much in the clinch because wrestling is his weak spot. As for battering him when he tries to get up, your forgetting that Werdum won't try to get up he is comfortable on his back and if Cain wants him up Werdum will just wait it out till the ref stands him instead if desperately trying to stand while being pummelled. Werdum is not JDS and the same strategy won't work. Cains best strategy IMO against Werdum would be to try and turn into into a suffocating boxing match at close range where Werdum has at least not shown us an effective game and it's very likely that he could overwhelm Werdum. Werdums wants to create distance and strike with complete disregard for Cains wrestling something Most of Cains opponents are to Leary about. I don't believe for a second Werdum can take Cain down and don't believe he should try.but he does have an advantage that if Cain overwhelms him at any point he can try to pull guard and if Cain won't follow him to the ground then he just has to wait for a stand up to reset and put then back at a range that is advantageous to him striking. Expect some stand ups I don't believe this fight will be highly entertaining I believe it will be more of a drawn out affair and as I stated previously expect Werdum to employee the red to stand the fighters up on more than one occasion. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I just dont think he should clinch with Cain at all if he can out box him, use his range, try to brake him down a little bit before he has to grapple with him. 

If he's in the clinch I just think Cain will put him on the fence, Im just not sure he can beat Cain there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> I'm sorry man but I think Mark Hunt punches WAY harder than Fedor. Especially like a hammerfist punch probably has double the power. Hunt is F'n huge.
> 
> Touche though. But letting him up to knee him in the face wasn't a very bright idea either.


Hunt has more power standing for sure... But Fedor's GnP is viscous, nobody notices the fact Fedor did not actually knock Werdum down, so it's hard to blame him really


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I just dont think he should clinch with Cain at all if he can out box him, use his range, try to brake him down a little bit before he has to grapple with him.
> 
> If he's in the clinch I just think Cain will put him on the fence, Im just not sure he can beat Cain there.


Werdum has shown to have developped a reasonable good Thai clinch from where he attacks with knees. I guess that's what he would be looking for if Velasquez forces him to a clinch game against the fence. But striking at distance or making it a grappling match should be his first options.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Werdum has shown to have developped a reasonable good Thai clinch from where he attacks with knees. I guess that's what he would be looking for if Velasquez forces him to a clinch game against the fence. But striking at distance or making it a grappling match should be his first options.


yeah, I know what tools he would use in the clinch but against Cain I think a lot of his offence there is nullified by Cains ability to put him on the cage and Randy Couture his ass off.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Werdum is competent in the clinch unlike JDS who has shown a fairly substantial hole in his game there, Werdum will not try and grapple as much in the clinch because wrestling is his weak spot. As for battering him when he tries to get up, your forgetting that Werdum won't try to get up he is comfortable on his back and if Cain wants him up Werdum will just wait it out till the ref stands him instead if desperately trying to stand while being pummelled. Werdum is not JDS and the same strategy won't work. Cains best strategy IMO against Werdum would be to try and turn into into a suffocating boxing match at close range where Werdum has at least not shown us an effective game and it's very likely that he could overwhelm Werdum. Werdums wants to create distance and strike with complete disregard for Cains wrestling something Most of Cains opponents are to Leary about. I don't believe for a second Werdum can take Cain down and don't believe he should try.but he does have an advantage that if Cain overwhelms him at any point he can try to pull guard and if Cain won't follow him to the ground then he just has to wait for a stand up to reset and put then back at a range that is advantageous to him striking. Expect some stand ups I don't believe this fight will be highly entertaining I believe it will be more of a drawn out affair and as I stated previously expect Werdum to employee the red to stand the fighters up on more than one occasion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Good point about Werdum being content to tie up and get the stand up. If he does that, and is at least somewhat dangerous with his guard while doing so, Cain might see no point in taking the fight down constantly and might want to stand. Cain Vs Werdum in a boxing match is VERY even for me. Both have their weaknesses in boxing, Werdum probably a bit more obviously. but Werdum just stopped Mark Hunt (potentially making him verbally submit) so it's not unfounded to think he might get to Cain.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Voiceless said:


> Werdum has shown to have developped a reasonable good Thai clinch from where he attacks with knees. I guess that's what he would be looking for if Velasquez forces him to a clinch game against the fence. But striking at distance or making it a grappling match should be his first options.


Stand with your back flat against a wall. Without moving your back from the wall, try to throw some knees. You'll notice that you have zero power in your strikes. And that's why Cain loves the fence so much, when he flattens his opponents against the fence they can't hit back at him with any real power while he can wail away on them with power shots.

And as I mentioned earlier, see Werdum's fight against Big Nog last year. When Nog had him on the fence it was Nog who had the edge, and if Nog could get him there and land strikes then Cain will utterly wreck him against the cage.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I thought you meant Maldonado there lmao.
> 
> Hunt with a full camp does nothing to change this. Hunt with a full camp is the same guy as Hunt with no camp. He has KO power, no gameplan and a solid chin, that's it.
> 
> ...


Bah, your post is in part nonsensical, a full camp absolutely would have a impact on performance, would it have made a difference? I cant say, but what I can say is anyone who wants to bark about how a full camp holds no advantages obviously has no clue.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Bah, your post is in part nonsensical, a full camp absolutely would have a impact on performance, would it have made a difference? I cant say, but what I can say is anyone who wants to bark about how a full camp holds no advantages obviously has no clue.


It holds a full advantage for near enough anyone not called Roy Nelson or Mark Hunt. They are never in good shape and never have their conditioning up (I don't mean because they are fat, I mean they simply gas out very quickly into the fight).

Neither of them lose power out of camp. Neither of them are the fastest guys either. Really, there's nothing that could lead anyone to believe that this fight goes any differently if Hunt had a full camp.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Because all you do in a fight camp is work on your stamina....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Because all you do in a fight camp is work on your stamina....


Ahhh, so Mark Hunt didnt train his K1 striking for this fight, making it like K5 striking, and THAT is why he got knocked out by Werdum. It all makes sense now!


----------

